# IBF - SAFEXPERT



## kiestumpe (2 Juli 2008)

Was haltet ihr von denen? Gibts da Erfahrungen?

http://www.ibf.at/home1.html


----------



## Markus (2 Juli 2008)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von denen? Gibts da Erfahrungen?
> 
> http://www.ibf.at/home1.html


 
die arbeiten auch mit einigen der referenten von pilz zusammen, die kennen sich alle in ihrer "szene" 
bei ifb biste auf jeden fall auch gut aufgehoben!

ich hatte kontakt mit ibf, das "safexpert" ist genial, ich habe was ähnliches von WEKA, ist aber lange nicht so leistungsfähig wie das von ibf!


----------

